

Show HN: My first webapp is online - a link checker and analysis.... - SiteCrawl

Hi!<p>Long time reader, first time submitter.<p>I've finallllyy got my first webapp online. It's been a long time coming, I started it over a year ago and just been an hour here, a couple of hours here, and a period of a couple of months of nothing.<p>I first wrote it as a way to learn some python it sort of grew to fill a need I had. It's at a point now where I'd LOVE some feedback as I am going round in circules.<p>Please, it's free, just hit the home page, plugin in a name/email and url you want to links checked on.<p>If you use the name 'DeleteMe' I will remove the account after a week, so feel free to have a play.<p>Any and all feedback welcome.
http://sitecrawl.net/<p>Thanks
Nick
======
mike-cardwell
Please honour rel="nofollow" attributes on anchor tags. Every comment on my
blog articles contains an anchor tag which looks like this:

    
    
      <a href="/articlename?reply_to=comment_id" rel="nofollow">Reply</a>
    

Clicking that link reloads the page, but with a textarea underneath the
comment available for replying.

So your crawler is currently loading the same blog post over and over with a
different reply_to attribute each time atm.

~~~
SiteCrawl
Hi there,

Thanks, thats a good point! I will modify the crawler to respect those items,
and also listed them as nofollow (similar to blocked by robots).

------
SiteCrawl
A bunch of people have done scans. It'd be great to get some feedback.

Note; You need to enter a real email to get the password for the backend to
see the results and do more. If you have a name of "DeleteMe" I will remove
the account, so don't be shy!

------
iamds
If you put in an address without the "<http://> it pops up an error saying you
need an "<http://>. If you know that it's missing this, why not just add it
automatically?

~~~
SiteCrawl
Thanks, I should do this for sure! Feel free to give any more feedback.

------
guidupuy
Quite handy really - I will certainly try it for our new site.

I haven't looked around to see what exists in that area so I can't compare it
to anything I know of, but I quite like the uncluttered interface and the
overall simplicity.

One thing though: your interface doesn't scale well with big screen
resolutions - when viewport's x-size passes 1400px the right panel with the
'Create' button doesn't stick to the right edge of the screen.

~~~
SiteCrawl
Thanks for the feedback, I'll check into that issue with the Create button. Im
typically on my laptop most of the time so don't get past 1300~.

Any more feedback is welcomed.

~~~
tstegart
You need to work on the dashboard. It wasn't at all intuitive how to get from
the dashboard to the info your site is trying to share with me. Right now
there is a giant link right in front of the user which leads back to the
website. I don't need that link, I know what my website is. But all the good
info is hidden behind the tiny number of links found (if there is another way
to get there from the dashboard, I couldn't see it).

Your report should really be your main focus. I came there to get info about
my site and you're hiding it. Why? Put a big "Site Report" or "info" button. I
clicked on the "Complete" button, that was a nice red button, seemed
important, but nope, doesn't lead anywhere either.

A better way would be to have a big link with "See crawl report for [website
address]" and then I would suggest formatting the first page of the report a
bit more.

~~~
adam-_-
I second this. It took me a while to figure out what I was meant to do to find
out anything useful about my site.

~~~
SiteCrawl
Thanks both of you. Yes this is an item of the software that really needs some
love. Thanks for the suggestions.

------
sagacity
Just ran a scan - sleek UI :) I can see a freemium business model working on
this with some twists here and there.

Will look at the results of my scan closely (it showed up some errors which
should not be there) and then report the specifics to you if I find any errors
on the report.

Feel free to ping me (address in profile) and all the best moving forward.

~~~
SiteCrawl
Hi, Thanks for the feedback, yea probably will do a freemium at some point -
really just want to get some people using it constantly each day so I can see
there is a need for it / it's helpful.

------
JS_startup
A couple of notes:

In Chrome if I expand the window past its max-width the area to the right of
the "Create" button on the dashboard is not colored properly.

I wasn't sure how to view my task index; maybe something more obvious than
clicking on the links found hyperlink?

All in all it worked nicely, seems like a useful tool.

------
arb99
clickable: <http://sitecrawl.net/>

------
amwelles
The privacy link (<http://sitecrawl.net/privacy>) is giving me a 404 error.

~~~
SiteCrawl
Isn't that ironic! Will get sorted asap.

